# MTB sunday afternoon  8-17



## powhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Cant make the eraly morning ride.....Anyone want to do the aft???


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe, will know by tomorrow morning if I am in for the AM or PM ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

I might be down for an evening ride at Nass if I can't make the Rez in the morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Steve, where are you looking to ride? Brian seems to be chasing everyone away from his ride:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Steve, where are you looking to ride? Brian seems to be chasing everyone away from his ride:wink:



You guys can go and have your lame little girlie night ride somewhere...  See if I care... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Steve, where are you looking to ride? Brian seems to be chasing everyone away from his ride:wink:



I have to work till 1..otherwise id do the morning ......JP  is in for the aft as well...anywhere is good


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in on this ride, can probably start around 4 if that works for you guys, if not I will do my own ride.

Where do you want to go? Nass? Can show you guys some new stuff.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

nass sounds good.....Greg??  2knees??

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

It will be a moderately paced ride since it looks like Brian will be doing the AM ride so he and Greg won't be competing and pounding their chests to see who could set the faster pace:wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> It will be a moderately paced ride since it looks like Brian will be doing the AM ride so he and Greg won't be competing and pounding their chests to see who could set the faster pace:wink:



Unless of course Greg makes the AM ride and I have to deal with the 2 of them 'pouding there chests ans setting a fast pace'.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> It will be a moderately paced ride since it looks like Brian will be doing the AM ride so he and Greg won't be competing and pounding their chests to see who could set the faster pace:wink:



if its just me. u, and jonny we should do meriden

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> if its just me. u, and jonny we should do meriden
> 
> steve



We could, would be a change of pace for me since I haven't been anywhere but Nass since the last W/Hartford res ride.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

Youll like this place...we just gotta carry the bikes for about 15 mins or so over some ledges to get to the main trail


steve


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> if its just me. u, and jonny we should do meriden
> 
> steve




yea and if we get greg and pat to go...our ride will be more rad then brians

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea and if we get greg and pat to go...our ride will be more rad then brians
> 
> steve



Even without them we will be the radder ride!


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about it......







...ya got me with the medium rare steak.    :lol:



Seriously, how hard is this ride going to be?  I'm still kind of a newb.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never been on the route Steve is bringing us on so I have no clue what we will be up against.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> i'm thinking about it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go for it!


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Go for it!


That's what Brian keeps saying, too.  

Alright, is anyone going to post any details on this ride?  Where exactly meeting up?  When?       Put me down as an _almost_ yes.  But I need to know what's going on first.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

4 pm at Hubbard Park. Meet in the big parking lot over by the swimming pools.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 4 pm at Hubbard Park. Meet in the big parking lot over by the swimming pools.


Is there a secret handshake or something that I need to know? 

I should make it.  How about this?  Unless I say otherwise, I'll be there.  Now I've committed... should I be committed?  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, no secret handshakes that I know of


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't beat up on her too much guys...

Someone has to take care of me...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Your not allowed to bring Brian a ribeye home since he's not doing the ride


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> That's what Brian keeps saying, too.
> 
> Alright, is anyone going to post any details on this ride?  Where exactly meeting up?  When?       Put me down as an _almost_ yes.  But I need to know what's going on first.



Stop being such a girl (oh, wait...) and just do it.

Seriously, you are a good rider. You'll do fine and you will regret not going so, just plan on it. That is all.

Nevertheless, the real MTBers will be riding the Rez early in the morning:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33329-mtb-west-hertford-rez-sunday-8-17-08-a.html

Enjoy your beauty sleep, ladies. :razz:


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol:  I'm sure he'll be really happy to share PB&J or grilled cheese with the kids instead.  :lol:

ETA:
_REAL_ MTBers?  Oh puhleeze!!!  :roll:

I'll be there and I'll even bring some beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't bring too much beer, JP and I don't drink so it will only be you and Steve


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Duly noted.

Perhaps something else instead then...


----------



## powhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Is there a secret handshake or something that I need to know?
> 
> I should make it.  How about this?  Unless I say otherwise, I'll be there.  Now I've committed... should I be committed?  :lol:



excellent...this should be a fun ride........Dont worry Brian, we wont let anything happen to her.. Ill be filming this event as well....see yall at 4

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

Carrie, it looks like you finally got the all ladies ride you were looking for :wink:


----------

